# The Royal Opera House



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I'm surprised that there seems to be no discussion on this forum about the Royal Opera House, neither about the format to live broadcast operas in cinemas all around the world nor about the broadcasted operas themselves. I have watched the first two operas in a cinema, Die Zauberflöte en La Boheme, and I enjoyed both the format and the operas. 

About the format: I like it because it is cheaper than really going to the opera while you have a better seat (you get close ups and everything). On the internet you can find similar experiences for free of course but as being a typically contemporary guy I have difficulty to focus longer than 3 minutes when I am in my own house: I have no problem staying focused though when I sit in a cinema in the dark before a big screen. It got me really immersed into the operas and so I got the total - vision and sound (and drama) - experience of opera.

About the operas: of course Die Zauberflöte en La Boheme are both great operas. With Mozart you can't go wrong (and watching Die Zauberflöte inspired me for the thread 'The genius of Mozart'). La Boheme is lovely because the 19th century bohemien life is actually a lot like contemporary student life and Puccini succeeds to express the love between two youngsters very authentically: you really feel empathy with the lovers. And his music greatly helps to get you into that romantic mood.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Don Fatale writhe reviews from all over the world and DavidA is always announcing what's on in the cinema. 
But your are right there's no special thread for the ROH


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

There's an Opera in London thread, which is expressly for discussion about ROH, ENO and other London venues.

Opera in London

Annoyingly, Talkclassical need to sort out their indexing, as evening putting an exact thread title in the search box fails to bring it up. That would help with superfluous new threads.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

These are the cinema broadcasts from the ROH this year. Sadly I missed Boheme through illness but the Flute was stunning.

http://www.more2screen.com/seasons/royal-opera-house-live-cinema-season-201718/


----------



## Amara (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought the ROH Boheme was fantastic. Mariusz Kwiecien a real standout (nice to see him in a non-villainous role for a change), and Michael Fabiano excels with this role. My only criticism of what was otherwise a great production was the decision to have the characters doodle obscene pictures on the walls - right before Mimi has to die in the room. Yes, they added to the drawings to get rid of the obscenity, but it was still ridiculous to see her dying with the room covered in silly drawings.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Here you have 2011 ROH Macbeth: http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/macbeth-oper-verdi-keenlyside-monastyrska-pappano-london-2011__h0jefyx9vhk


----------

